# Moving to Pedralba - removal costs



## pices55 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello i am new to this .We are planning to move to Pedralba by end of year ,can anyone help me with how much the costs will be for removal vans weather it is cheaper to hire van or a removal firm .we have a house not certain wether to rent it out or sell it any help please


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You don't say where you are moving from, however if it is U.K. why not cantact aremoval firm and get a quote? one below that we used.

Contact - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## pices55 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Moving*

Hi hepa
Thankyou very much for you reply ,we are moving from Lancashire to pedralba ,we were just wondering what prices other people paid and was it cheaper to hire a van and do it ourselves or hire a removal firm .


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

pices55 said:


> Hi hepa
> Thankyou very much for you reply ,we are moving from Lancashire to pedralba ,we were just wondering what prices other people paid and was it cheaper to hire a van and do it ourselves or hire a removal firm .


We moved from West Yorks to El Hierro in the Canaries, we had a small container shipped out here, cost 4000 GBP, however that price was cheaper than replacing our belongings. Ring the aforementioned firm, they will give you a rough idea.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

pices55 said:


> Hi hepa
> Thankyou very much for you reply ,we are moving from Lancashire to pedralba ,we were just wondering what prices other people paid and was it cheaper to hire a van and do it ourselves or hire a removal firm .


I used a removal firm earlier this year to move from the midlands to Barcelona. We had a dedicated Luton type van and a driver bring it down to us for less than £2K. I had to help load and unload for that price. It took 48 hours door to door. I struggled to make it work any cheaper doing it as a self drive either one way or two way, plus it's a long drive and a stressful time so paying someone else to do it was a good decision for me.


----------



## pices55 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Moveing*



Hepa said:


> We moved from West Yorks to El Hierro in the Canaries, we had a small container shipped out here, cost 4000 GBP, however that price was cheaper than replacing our belongings. Ring the aforementioned firm, they will give you a rough idea.


Thankyou very much for your information hepa we will look into them


----------



## pices55 (Aug 29, 2014)

Helenameva said:


> I used a removal firm earlier this year to move from the midlands to Barcelona. We had a dedicated Luton type van and a driver bring it down to us for less than £2K. I had to help load and unload for that price. It took 48 hours door to door. I struggled to make it work any cheaper doing it as a self drive either one way or two way, plus it's a long drive and a stressful time so paying someone else to do it was a good decision for me.


Thankyou very much Helen we thought of the stress we have bin quoted nearly 2000gbp so might take them up on their offer .


----------



## lind (Aug 29, 2014)

*Lind*

Hi we moved from manchester to La Murada Near Orihuela almost 2 years ago, we used removal firm that left us load of boxes for us to fill and the rest they did on the day for a charge of £7 per item that they wrapped, so best to pack as much as you can, all items are insured and because we did,nt want the furniture straight away they put them into storage in Spain at no extra cost ( up to 3 Months)
They charged £2,000 for the quantity we had so it depends on how much you want to take.
they were called Advanced Moves, very friendly efficient and accomodating.
Hope this helps L.


----------



## pices55 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you for your info will give them a ring and enqire


----------

